

One Change Is Not Enough - g3orge
http://www.aeracode.org/2012/11/13/one-change-not-enough/

======
andrewgodwin
Nice to see this appear here! Probably worth pointing out that we spent a few
weeks preparing for this move - it's not something you can pull together in a
few days (unless you're very laissez-faire about your data).

